# volume keeps getting lowered



## AM_SOS (Jul 8, 2010)

hi all,
i've recently noticed that the volume of my MBP (7 months old) laptop keeps getting lowered to around the halfway mark every now and then. to make sure it was happening on its own, i left the slider nearly at the top soon enough realised that it had come down to near the halfway mark.
could this be some kind of software corruption? or worse a hardware problem?
any thoughts?
i ensure that the OS is always updated.
Thanks!


----------



## WizardGebbia (Jun 26, 2011)

Yes in the sound settings there's a volume balancer that automatically changes the volume level.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Fist I head of such a thing, and I have been using Macs for almost 2 decades. Mine sure doesn't do it. Now they do remember different volume settings between headphones and builtin speakers to keep you from blowing out your ears when you plug in headphones.


----------



## AM_SOS (Jul 8, 2010)

sorry can't seem to locate any button that automatically adjusts the sound in sound settings.
but doesn't this look like some kind of bug? especially since it started happening only recently.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

It's most likely the preference file for the sound preference pane is corrupt. You'll need to delete it, restart and then adjust it again.


----------



## AM_SOS (Jul 8, 2010)

ok, this makes sense.
But I have no idea how to go about finding this file let alone deleting and tuning it !
thanks


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Well, it seems that the file I thought was the sound preference isn't. So for now, reset the PRAM. To do this, hold down the command, option, P, and R keys at the same time when next you turn on your Mac. Keep them held until you hear the startup chime at least 4 times, then let go. There will be a couple other preferences you will have to reset, but it may fix the sound issue.


----------



## AM_SOS (Jul 8, 2010)

Hi Sinclair_tm
I did as you suggested. It seemed to work for some time. But the problem is back again (
Even when I leave the volume turned up all the way, after some time it comes to settle down just below the halfway mark.
Btw, when I reset the PRAM I did not have to reset any other preferences. I mean it did not ask me to reset any other settings.
What say now?
Thanks!


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm at a loss. The fact that a PRAM reset worked tells me that there is something screwy with the PRAM. I would take it to Apple for it to be checked out.


----------

